# Can I claim Jobseekers Benefit if I leave my job?



## jjrogers (24 Sep 2009)

Hi,

I know if a person voluntarily leaves a job they wouldn't normally be able to claim Jobseekers Benefit, but I have to sell my house in Dublin because it is too expensive for me and buy a smaller house in the Midlands which would work out cheaper for me. Because of this I will have to leave my job as the travelling would be too expensive and be long hours travelling. In this case, would I be able to claim Jobseekers Benefit when I move to the Midlands?

Thanks


----------



## Welfarite (24 Sep 2009)

The reasons you outline would be enough to prove that you loeft your job with 'just cause', which is what Sw look at when deciding about disqualifications fro voluntarily leaving work.


----------

